# Tradtech dealer Canada?



## Dukeoflawnchair (Jan 22, 2014)

Quick question - looking at a Tradtech Titan III riser. Would there be anyone in Canada that carries them, or am I ordering from state side?

Many thanks,


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Check out The Bow Shop through Shooters Choice in Ontario.
They may have what your looking for.


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

The Bowshop is a TT dealer, but they don't normally stock the Titans. They probably can get them, but depending on availability, you may have a long wait. 
If you can wait you may be lucky enough to find one used, watch the trad classifieds on AT or Tradtalk. Otherwise you'll probably need to go through Tradtech/Lancaster. Unfortunately the Titans are often on backorder.

Good Luck


----------



## ben911 (Sep 3, 2012)

Do you see the tribe ilf bow?
i order new halo riser for my ilf longbow and recurv limbs set.


----------



## stewhunter (Dec 28, 2008)

Git r Done Archery in Alberta carries Tradtech.


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

I bought an original Titan + limbs from Dennis @ Git r Done. Very pleased with the bow and the service. I'd deal with him again. Seems to be hard to get a hold of these days though.
Busy I guess.


----------

